# When is the best time to start beekeeping?



## MrsSurplus (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, not quite ready to take the plunge, just yet...and the hubby will take some convincing. When we are ready, when is the ideal time of year to begin beekeeping?

Thank you!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

In the spring when packages and nucs are available


----------



## Sunmo (Dec 29, 2004)

In the fall. Go to the county fair and see the beekeepers exhibit. Ask questions. Join a local beekeepers association. Get in on the Association's mentor program. Become an apprentice beekeeper. Get on the mailing lists of the large bee supply companies. Spend the winter building, buying, and borrowing all the equipment necessary to start your hives. Read the books at the library. Go online and join a couple beekeeping blogs. Ask all the questions you can.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

> when is the ideal time of year to begin beekeeping?


Start learning now. Consider heading up to Portland on May 7th for a beginner's class:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/bee_schools.php

Check into local bee clubs and see if there's some closer connections you can make:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/regionalbranch.php

Typically you order bees in the winter and start your new colonies in the spring.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

